# cool game i'm gonna borrow



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

from what i could gather in their jibberish









i'll post a picture of a place, then the first one to guess it right

gets to post the next picture and so on.

do not post a picture unless you guessed the last one right, and

the that poster confirms it.

i'll start with one from their thread, this awt to be an easy one


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Yellowstone National Park


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> Yellowstone National Park
> [snapback]1205718[/snapback]​










, post your picture


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

View attachment 77510


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

aztec pyramids in mexico ?


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

tikal in the yucutan...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> tikal in the yucutan...
> [snapback]1205786[/snapback]​










post your pic


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> outlook8 said:
> 
> 
> > tikal in the yucutan...
> ...


some one post a pict since it looks like outlook is off line


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

so that's it with the game??? what's next???


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > outlook8 said:
> ...



View attachment 77540


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> > henry 79 said:
> ...


Thats the statue of Chris the Redeemer, which on a moutain near the harbour of Rio De Jeneiro


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

post your pic dan


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

everrest?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

Close!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> from what i could gather in their jibberish










MR.ORIGINAL









[ontopic]

mt. blanc


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

Incorrect. Its a famous mountain that has both a letter and a number in its name.

Cmon guys its famous


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Incorrect. Its a famous mountain that has both a letter and a number in its name.
> 
> Cmon guys its famous
> 
> ...


K2


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

killarbee said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Incorrect. Its a famous mountain that has both a letter and a number in its name.
> ...










Your turn.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

thnx







good luck on this one. WHAT KINDA CAR IS THIS ?

View attachment 77550


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

killarbee said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> > from what i could gather in their jibberish
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

A Clown Car?:laugh:

Looks like a VW ShagginWaggon


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

looks like maybe .. but nope.. it's smaller than that


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

Its not a car, its a van







Are you lookin for model name?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Its not a car, its a van
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brand is okay


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Vauxhall?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

killarbee said:


> thnx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fiat Multipla


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

nope .. it's a japanese brand


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

It is a suzuki vw knockoff.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

cmon peeps no one ? They also make some nice rally cars


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Subaru, cealica?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

SUBARU SAMBAR


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> SUBARU SAMBAR
> [snapback]1206040[/snapback]​


congrats !! actually it is a Subaru 360 Van







funny little cars

ur turn henry


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

killarbee said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > SUBARU SAMBAR
> ...


You bastard I said subaru first, No more beer for you!!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

johndeere said:


> killarbee said:
> 
> 
> > henry 79 said:
> ...


wwhooops







sorry about that next time I'll pm you the answer


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

View attachment 77554


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

killarbee said:


> johndeere said:
> 
> 
> > killarbee said:
> ...










I said no more beer,_unless you PM me the answer._


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Antigua cross, Guatemala


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

johndeere said:


> Antigua cross, Guatemala
> [snapback]1206053[/snapback]​


yep, your turn


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Make(easy)and model(not too hard).


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

Wolfer PPK/7?

James Bonds gun!?


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Wolfer PPK/7?
> 
> James Bonds gun!?
> [snapback]1206073[/snapback]​


Way off, it's origins are closer to you than me.
Hell just give me the make it's easy.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

J. P. SAUER & SOHN 9mm


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Boobah said:


> J. P. SAUER & SOHN 9mm
> [snapback]1206171[/snapback]​


Close enough *Sig Sauer P239*
Your turn


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

he is not online so i will post another one








View attachment 77580


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> he is not online so i will post another one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New Orleans?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nope


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > he is not online so i will post another one
> ...


Near Manaus were the Rio ***** meets the Amazon river the white and black water come together to mix and is divided into two colors for up to 12 miles until the waters are finally mixed together.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

well i know im right so here goes


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

ding ding ding!, your durn MR.FREEZ


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

antarctica


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> antarctica
> [snapback]1206347[/snapback]​

















go head


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

Looks like a glacier face, probably Antarctica cause thats where you live...and I see a massive shadow, maybe this is part of a mountain of the Ellsmere or Whitmore ranges?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

View attachment 77594


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

Black sand? Must be Hawaii.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Black sand? Must be Hawaii.
> [snapback]1206359[/snapback]​


nope


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

Cali? Thailand?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nope, nope


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

Any clues? Maybe Im missing something...but there are a lot of beaches out there...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Any clues? Maybe Im missing something...but there are a lot of beaches out there...
> [snapback]1206380[/snapback]​


Guatemala


----------



## CrimCode (Apr 26, 2005)

Chinautla Guatemala


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

CrimCode said:


> Chinautla Guatemala
> [snapback]1206396[/snapback]​


nope


----------



## CrimCode (Apr 26, 2005)

Puerto San Jose, Guatemala


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nope


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

Beach, Guatamala


----------



## CrimCode (Apr 26, 2005)

It has to be Monterrico , Guatemala


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

Monterrico?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

CrimCode







your turn


----------



## CrimCode (Apr 26, 2005)

...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Death Valley


----------



## CrimCode (Apr 26, 2005)

View attachment 77614


----------



## CrimCode (Apr 26, 2005)

Lets try a clearer picture:

View attachment 77612


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

wow...umm Colorado? lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Henry 79, you've been to Guatemala recently? I've heard it isn't safe but those pics are sensational!

No guess on the pic


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

acestro said:


> Henry 79, you've been to Guatemala recently? I've heard it isn't safe but those pics are sensational!
> 
> No guess on the pic
> [snapback]1206803[/snapback]​


I believe they were taken by Eve Anderson


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

acestro said:


> Henry 79, you've been to Guatemala recently? I've heard it isn't safe but those pics are sensational!
> 
> No guess on the pic
> [snapback]1206803[/snapback]​


im from guatemala, but i have not gone to my country in years, those are not my pics, its a really bad country, you have to be carefull or you will end up dead in some river or dump


----------



## CrimCode (Apr 26, 2005)

Boobah said:


> wow...umm Colorado? lol
> [snapback]1206724[/snapback]​


Nope, but close, people do ski on this mountain


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

CrimCode said:


> Boobah said:
> 
> 
> > wow...umm Colorado? lol
> ...


Vermont?


----------



## CrimCode (Apr 26, 2005)

nope,


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

big bear


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

henry 79 said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Henry 79, you've been to Guatemala recently? I've heard it isn't safe but those pics are sensational!
> ...


Yeah, my g/f is from there too. We thought about going to Guatemala, for about 2 seconds!







Such a shame, it is so beautiful.

I'll go out on a limb and guess Sweden for the last pic. Maybe a continent would be a good hint?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

jesterx626 said:


> big bear
> [snapback]1206883[/snapback]​


Ah, I think that is a better guess.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

I think people are postin pics which are too vague! Atleast a hint?


----------



## CrimCode (Apr 26, 2005)

jesterx626 said:


> big bear
> [snapback]1206883[/snapback]​












Post a pic Jester


----------



## CrimCode (Apr 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I think people are postin pics which are too vague! Atleast a hint?
> [snapback]1206895[/snapback]​










Jester got it


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Should be an easy one.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

China


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

you're turn


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Which zoo is this:

View attachment 77680


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

san diego...


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

nah, I thought this was an easy one...


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

[quote name='Elongatus cockus' date='Sep 25 2005, 04:39 PM']Which zoo is this:

my guess would be the ottawa, i don;t think it the shedd


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

somewhere in europe?


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

No guys, think North America


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

in texas?


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

ohio

just for the record IT LOOKS LIKE ANY P TANK JUST LARGER


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

since he is gone let me give it a try.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

looks like chicago


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Elongatus cockus said:


> looks like chicago
> [snapback]1207424[/snapback]​


dude you are right post a pic, since he is not online


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i will post a pic
View attachment 77792


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

"The Rock" Alcatraz


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> "The Rock" Alcatraz
> [snapback]1207987[/snapback]​


yep, your turn


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

(Water flowing in both directions)


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

some river in south america?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

edit bay of fundy!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> edit bay of fundy!
> [snapback]1208045[/snapback]​










Of course!

Your turn.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

identify this light house...


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

Cape Hatterus Lighthouse


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Kohan Bros. said:


> Cape Hatterus Lighthouse
> [snapback]1208626[/snapback]​


Cape Hatteras Lighthouse, you are right post your pic


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> Kohan Bros. said:
> 
> 
> > Cape Hatterus Lighthouse
> ...


affermative.. nice! that was a kind of tricky one.. wheres the new pic?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hope its okay, since no one posted a pic i will....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

must be in england some were


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> must be in england some were


nope. good old U S of A


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

long wood gardens PA

OH yeah whos the man?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> long wood gardens PA
> 
> OH yeah whos the man?


yep you got it! wow i thought it woulda taken longer than that








i love that place.

okay you're up for the next pic.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

Mt. Elbert, Colorado?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Mt. Elbert, Colorado?


correct state wrong mt..










summertime


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Mt.alice


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Looks like its in steamboat srpings?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mrspikes said:


> Looks like its in steamboat srpings?


to far north west


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Pikes peak?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mrspikes said:


> Pikes peak?


to far east


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

rocky mountains


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

maroon bells.. Aspen co.

i guess its kind of obscure..


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> maroon bells.. Aspen co.
> 
> i guess its kind of obscure..


Houston.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

The Bull of Wall Street, NYC

I know 100% that I'm right - can I just go?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

scrap correct, danny way off..

this is houston post hurricane rita:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> scrap correct, danny way off..
> 
> this is houston post hurricane rita:










Thanks for that extra bit...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

where's this:


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

guantanamo bay


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

italy?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Nismo - Italy, yep - Beautiful Naples, with Mt. Vesuvious (the one that destroyed Pompeii) in the background...

You go


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

That mountain is intimidating


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

where is this stadium?


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

greece?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

Rhodes, Greece.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

eeerrrrr your a couple thousand miles off


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Red Rock, CO


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

yup, your turn


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

Chile..I mean...Red Rock...yep...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

...


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Las Vegas?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

Whats with all the vague pics! Post something people will know


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Whats with all the vague pics! Post something people will know


that would make the game easy and about who can respond the fastest


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

mrspikes said:


> Las Vegas?


Close; same concept, east coast tho


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Las Vegas?


Close; same concept, east coast tho
[/quote]

aahh the borgatta
atlantic city NJ


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Las Vegas?


Close; same concept, east coast tho
[/quote]

aahh the borgatta
atlantic city NJ
[/quote]

Um, AC yes, but Borgata no...it has the name right in the pic! lolol


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

deffinately
ceasers palace in atlantic city


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

dipset.taliban said:


> deffinately
> ceasers palace in atlantic city


That's right! Your turn


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

the lights should give it away...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

that is either a WHORE HOUSE, or Victoria's secret... LOL


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Red Light District, Amsterdam


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok well I'm about 100% sure I'm right, so since no one is on I'm going to put up my pic anyways....If for some reason I'm wrong, then just ignore my pic.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the keys or something?lol

i know ive seen it somewhere...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

panama canal?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Somewhere I'd like to live? lolol


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Nopee...... I'll give everyone a hint.... It's one of the most beautiful *fresh water* lakes in the world. In the US as well.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

lake erie


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

lake tahoe?


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Hmmmm.... Nope....... Think Michigan


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

mrspikes said:


> Hmmmm.... Nope....... Think Michigan


um... LAKE michigan?


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Nope..... Well I guess this one is a little too hard..... So I'll give it to ya guys. It's Torch Lake in Michigan. It's rated as one of the most beautiful freshwater lakes in the world. The water is always turqouise and it is just amazing. From my understanding, Just a little lake front plot of lant there, with no house or anything, is about $1,000,000. It's insane.... So here's a new place, hopefully a little easier...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i will say mount st helens


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

mrspikes said:


> Nope..... Well I guess this one is a little too hard..... So I'll give it to ya guys. It's Torch Lake in Michigan. It's rated as one of the most beautiful freshwater lakes in the world. The water is always turqouise and it is just amazing. From my understanding, Just a little lake front plot of lant there, with no house or anything, is about $1,000,000. It's insane.... So here's a new place, hopefully a little easier...


Lake Tahoe?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mt st helen


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Freeze got it first....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

HURRY UP FREEZE... !!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

new york


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> new york


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

View attachment 78296


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2005)

Mayan temples of Yucatan, Mexico


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Mayan temples of Yucatan, Mexico


no 
clue: Honduras


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> Mayan temples of Yucatan, Mexico


no 
clue: Honduras
[/quote]

Copán ruins?


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Natt King Shoal said:


> Mayan temples of Yucatan, Mexico


no 
clue: Honduras
[/quote]

Copán ruins?
[/quote]

:nod:


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Natt King Shoal said:


> Mayan temples of Yucatan, Mexico


no 
clue: Honduras
[/quote]

Copán ruins?
[/quote]

post your pic


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Here you go...

View attachment 78321


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

oh gaw dam!!!! i know this one

its in china somewere

some crazy ass emperor wanted to be buried with his

army or some sh*t, it was a cool show on discovery channel :laugh:


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> oh gaw dam!!!! i know this one
> 
> its in china somewere
> 
> ...


It is in China. Your info is correct but I need you to be a little more specific before I give you the win!


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

terracotta warriors


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

F*K U BITCH I WAS GONNA SAY THAT









well go post ur pic maybe ill get it....


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

wait he ddint say the full name so i can still win right?
its really Museum of Qin Terra Cotta Warriors and Horses
i win right?


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> terracotta warriors


Close enough. Its the terracotta warrior museum in Xi'an China

Post your pic!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Natt King Shoal said:


> terracotta warriors


Close enough. Its the terracotta warrior museum in Xi'an China

Post your pic!
[/quote]
i was more right............


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

rocker said:


> terracotta warriors


Close enough. Its the terracotta warrior museum in Xi'an China

Post your pic!
[/quote]
i was more right............
[/quote]

I feel bad. Tell outlook8 that his pick is the "Dome of the Rock" and then it will be your turn!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

dome of the rcok


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Natt King Shoal said:


> dome of the rcok


post your pic already u cheating whiney little biatch :rasp: ...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i didnt cheat i simply just used a way in which i could win by unfareness








there ur pic boys


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

rocker said:


> i didnt cheat i simply just used a way in which i could win by unfareness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hershey town, PA...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

outlook8 said:


> i didnt cheat i simply just used a way in which i could win by unfareness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hershey town, PA...
[/quote]
nope


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

clifton hill, ontario...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

outlook8 said:


> clifton hill, ontario...












cheater.....jk


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

rocker said:


> clifton hill, ontario...












cheater.....jk
[/quote]

how so??

...


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Moab?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

outlook8 said:


> clifton hill, ontario...












cheater.....jk
[/quote]

how so??

...
[/quote]
the place in that new batman movie where he kicked all those ninjas asses?


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

johndeere said:


> clifton hill, ontario...












cheater.....jk
[/quote]

how so??

...
[/quote]
the place in that new batman movie where he kicked all those ninjas asses?
[/quote]

??? didn't see the movie...


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2005)

outlook8 said:


> clifton hill, ontario...


I was there yesterday, and even I didnt know that answer


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im'a say that last picture is the grand canyon in arizona


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> im'a say that last picture is the grand canyon in arizona


nope, it's in my home state, texas...it might be too obscure for anyone to get, i dunno...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Big Bend National Park


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

henry 79 said:


> Big Bend National Park


nope, but that was almost what i used for a pic...it is a "canyon", and it is in texas...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

CaprockCanyons


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

henry 79 said:


> CaprockCanyons


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Palo Duro Canyon


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

henry 79 said:


> Palo Duro Canyon


ding ding ding, post ur pic...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

View attachment 78359


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

mongabay?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

no :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2005)

Dawgnutz said:


> mongabay?:laugh:


----------

